
Research at Google - interconnector
http://research.google.com/pubs/papers.html
======
tzury
So we have got today on HN front page Research from Google, Microsoft and
Facebook, nice.

Note, there is no Research-Publications at Apple. They do their research
secretly and silently.

~~~
threeseed
Neither does Nike, Samsung, Coke, BMW etc. Apple is a product company.

The above are as well but they also deal a lot with raw engineering problems
which lend well to being shared and communicated with others.

~~~
selmnoo
> Neither does Nike, Samsung, Coke, BMW etc. Apple is a product company.

Apple is more in line with Microsoft (what with the operating systems and all)
than your other examples. Apple should be duly faulted for their closed nature
ways in this context.

------
jmduke
Even if it's not entirely altruistic, I'm glad Big Tech has recognized the
tremendous value proposition of dedicating resources to pure unabated
research. It's a cliche example, but the work of Xerox PARC will outlive the
work of Xerox; and if the best way to conjure meaningful research is to throw
money at the geniuses, then sign me and my pitching arm up.

(Note: I don't mean this as a criticism of Google, Microsoft, or Facebook --
as a company committing themselves and publishing research is unequivocally
better than one which doesn't.)

~~~
axaxs
Absolutely agree. As "evil" as ATT is now, and obviously not the same company,
think about Bell Labs. I honestly don't know howmuch Bell gained from it, but
its existence has had a huge impact in various fields. Its works will long
outlive the company.

------
hrasyid
Why do we suddenly have all these "Research at XXX" at the same time in the
front page?

~~~
samworm
Because when an area of a business is reported in a positive light the
supporters of other business with similar activities all want to shout "me
too". Such is life.

------
thenerdfiles

        import requests
        from bs4 import BeautifulSoup

------
thenerdfiles
Good bye, Ivory Tower.

You have to stare at terminals like we do now. [=

~~~
chrismonsanto
What does that even mean?

~~~
thenerdfiles
It means reproducibility is essential to publication, and reproducibility
requires software development.

~~~
dinkumthinkum
What does this mean and what does it have to do with the topic?

~~~
thenerdfiles
[http://reason.com/archives/2013/11/10/just-say-no-to-
college](http://reason.com/archives/2013/11/10/just-say-no-to-college)

